# faire un petit 40 (taille)



## Sara26

Bonjour,

Que veut dire "petit" dans la phrase ci-dessous quand on parle de la taille de qqn?

"Vendeuse: Vous faites un petit 40, c'est ça?"


Merci en avance


----------



## tartopom

Le / La client(e) ne rentre pas dans du 38, mais presque.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je dirais plutôt "ne rentre pas dans du 39*, mais presque."
P.S.
*en parlant de chaussures; mais pour des vêtements, la taille en dessous du 40 est effectivement le 38.

"ne rentre pas dans du 38, mais presque." ou alors: le vêtement en taille 40 doit _tailler petit_ - les tailles peuvent varier énormément d'une marque à l'autre.


> .... _savoir si la marque a tendance à tailler grand ou à tailler petit. _
> _Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore, la marque a réputation de tailler petit_
> _Le débardeur a tendance à tailler petit, nous vous conseillons de commander une taille au-dessus de votre taille habituelle_


----------



## broglet

tartopom said:


> Le / La client(e) ne rentre pas dans du 38, mais presque.


Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'elle rentre dans du 38 seulement quand elle expire et rentre son ventre mais à part cela il lui faut du 40?


----------



## tartopom

JClaudeK said:


> *en parlant de chaussures;


Tu crois pas que si c'était une histoire de pointure, la vendeuse aurait dit directement '39' ou même 39,5 ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Si je ne trompe pas, il y a des "(taille) et 1/2" en pointures, mais pas en vêtements, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Locape

Effectivement, mais pas toujours. Dans la plupart des magasins et sur internet en France, la grande majorité des chaussures ne sont pas proposées en demi-pointures. En pour les vêtements, la plupart sont proposés en taille à chiffre pair (36, 38, 40, 42...), voire 2 tailles ensemble (38/40).


----------



## JClaudeK

tartopom said:


> Tu crois pas que si c'était une histoire de pointure, la vendeuse aurait dit directement '39' ou même 39,5 ?


Oui, sans doute. 
Je m'étais fourvoyé avec les chaussures.



broglet said:


> Est-ce qu'elle veut dire qu'elle rentre dans du 38 seulement quand elle expire et rentre son ventre mais à part cela il lui faut du 40?


Je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de ça:


JClaudeK said:


> le vêtement en taille 40 doit _tailler petit_ - les tailles peuvent varier énormément d'une marque à l'autre. #3


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> les tailles peuvent varier énormément d'une marque à l'autre




Pour moi, cela veut donc dire que la vendeuse estime à vue d'œil que la cliente fait du 38 ou du 40.


----------



## broglet

tartopom said:


> Le / La client(e) ne rentre pas dans du 38, mais presque.


Elle rentre dans du 38 avant de manger du nougat mais pas après


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

C'est une façon de dire poliment, "Il vous sera impossible de rentrer dans un 38, Madame Gros-Boudin."


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas du tout. Il n'y a pour moi aucun sous-entendu, d'autant plus qu'un 40 n'est pas du tout une grande taille.


----------



## itka

> C'est une façon de dire poliment, "Il vous sera impossible de rentrer dans un 38, Madame Gros-Boudin."


Au contraire ! C'est une façon de dire à la cliente qu'elle est très mince. 40 n'est déjà pas une grande taille, alors un "petit 40", c'est plutôt flatteur !


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Non, pas du tout. Il n'y a pour moi aucun sous-entendu


Je pense que la remarque de broglet se voulait humoristique .....  .


----------



## tartopom

itka said:


> 40 n'est déjà pas une grande taille, alors un "petit 40", c'est plutôt flatteur !


Bon, à part s'il / elle fait un 1m20 les bras levés.


----------



## iuytr

Les vendeurs/vendeuses de magasin d'habillement sont capable d'estimer à vue d’œil la taille d'un client ou d'une cliente. Comme les tailles sont discontinues, on peut parler de petit 40 pour quelqu'un qui se situerait à la limite basse du 40 (qui sera peut être à l'aise dans du 38 pour les marques qui taillent grand et du 40 le plus souvent).
Il peut y avoir un coté flatteur car on n'entendra jamais dans un magasin : "vous faites un gros 40"  . Ce sera "un petit 42". Après tout , c'est du commerce !


On retrouve le même usage avec l'âge : une petite cinquantaine veut dire qu'on est plus proche de la limite basse : 51, 52 ans que de la limite haute : 58, 59 ans. On n'entend guère "une grosse cinquantaine" !


----------



## Sara26

Merci à tous,
Si j'ai bien saisi "un petit 40" veut dire la taille du 40 ou un peu au-dessous du 40.


----------



## Nanon

iuytr said:


> Il peut y avoir un coté flatteur car on n'entendra jamais dans un magasin : "vous faites un gros 40"  . Ce sera "un petit 42". Après tout , c'est du commerce !


Hum... On dit plutôt faire un _grand _40. Surtout pas un _gros _40 , ou alors par (auto)dérision.
Quant à savoir ce qui est le plus flatteur entre le grand 40 et le petit 42, cela relève de la psychologie : changer de taille, même pour passer d'un 40 à un petit 42, ça peut saper le moral de pas mal de fashionistas...


----------

